# Need to fix 309 penn



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

I’m just wondering where I can get these screws. I’m missing a couple on the other side and it’s making the reel wobbly.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have plenty in stainless steel. Those are chromed brass. It’s a common Phillister head screw but I forgot the screw size. 

OCD Reel Service 
1311 Soundview Trail
Gulf Breeze, FL
32561


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

I will try to stop by Friday


----------



## Somguy (Jun 25, 2020)

are you still doing reel repairs?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I’m doing a few at a time. Just PM me please.

Keith


----------

